
ACLU Challenges Laptop Searches and Seizures at the Border - gasull
http://www.aclu.org/blog/free-speech-technology-and-liberty/aclu-challenges-laptop-searches-and-seizures-border
======
lzw
Glad they are doing it, but every search without a warrant is a felony.
Suspicion isn't enough. The country is in trouble because actual rule of law
is beyond hope for even longshot lawsuits like this.

